# Commercial take of sport fish petition



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> Matter of opinion.
> 
> As stated many times by me and others, Increase daily limits with no possession limit. Problem solved..... Even saved $ on having a study/survey done lol.


https://www.researchgate.net/public..._the_fish_community_in_Saginaw_Bay_Lake_Huron

"Cormorant consumption of age-1 yellow perch was 13–17% as much as mean walleye consumption of yellow perch in 2013 and 8–11% in 2014."

My "opinion" is shared by the Lake managers and happens to be backed by science...


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

SJC said:


> https://www.researchgate.net/public..._the_fish_community_in_Saginaw_Bay_Lake_Huron
> 
> "Cormorant consumption of age-1 yellow perch was 13–17% as much as mean walleye consumption of yellow perch in 2013 and 8–11% in 2014."
> 
> My "opinion" is shared by the Lake managers and happens to be backed by science...


So are those Lake managers going to do anything about the cormorants? Science is a highly debatable topic. Your right to believe whatever you want. Its been proven many times that those damn birds have nearly wiped out species of fish in numerous bodies of water. Big and small. Not a OPINION. Fudge the birds and any bird watcher thats protecting them....


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> As stated many times by me and others, Increase daily limits with no possession limit. Problem solved..... Even saved $ on having a study/survey done lol.


No need to waste any more $ on science lmao. $50 a license for 20 Cormorants. They would make more $ than they do now on waterfowl licenses. Kill two birds with one stone. No-brainer


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

slightofhand said:


> Lol. I guess while they are at it Trout Lover, they can take walleye off the list of Sportfish also. Too many of them, they crashed the alewife population in Saginaw bay....intentionally I might add. Bills not going to pass, sorry.


So... the alewife crash and the ecosystem changes since the 90s have nothing to do with zebra mussels? Might want to check your facts.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> So... the alewife crash and the ecosystem changes since the 90s have nothing to do with zebra mussels? Might want to check your facts.


The predator pit the walleye created is the primary reason there are no disintegration alewive in the Saginaw Bay.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> The predator pit the walleye created is the primary reason there are no disintegration alewive in the Saginaw Bay.


Source, please? Alewife population was on the decline before walleye populations exploded (going by memory).


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Many, if not most of you, don't want to acknowledge it but the walleye are the reason the perch numbers are poor. Additionally, the walleye population cannot be controlled in any meaningful way through recreational harvest. I don't like commercial fishing as much as the next guy, but it's a necessary evil to reduce walleye numbers to help the perch and baitfish populations. It'll also help the offshore fishery most would prefer to have (think silver fish) if a decent number lake trout were removed from the fishery.


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> Source, please? Alewife population was on the decline before walleye populations exploded (going by memory).


I'm in Florida at the moment and I'm not going to take the time to dig, but it's a piece of research from Tammy Newcombe. I believe the research has been posted on this site before, too. She works for the MDNR now as a policy advisor and as an adjunct Prof. for MSU.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> I'm in Florida at the moment and I'm not going to take the time to dig, but it's a piece of research from Tammy Newcombe. I believe the research has been posted on this site before, too. She works for the MDNR now as a policy advisor and as an adjunct Prof. for MSU.


I've seen sources from MSU and great lakes commission both cite the plankton pelagic fish eat being a key component of the alewife crash. Sounds like around 2003 it was on it's way to potential collapse, and then a couple harsh winters caused mass die off and with so many salmon to feed, and declining food, they couldnt climb back. One credible source says plankton have declined 90% since that time.

Walleye fishing on saginaw bay was pretty much a big fish thing until 2000's sometime when the population exploded. I can buy it if you say walleye are holding down a potential comeback, but I do not believe walleye were responsible for the crash, at all.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

RedM2 said:


> Additionally, the walleye population cannot be controlled in any meaningful way through recreational harvest. I don't like commercial fishing as much as the next guy, but it's a necessary evil to reduce walleye numbers to help the perch and baitfish populations. It'll also


So your saying or suggesting that if they brought limit of eyes to 25 with no possession limit we the recreational anglers would not control or reduce the eyes in a meaniful way? But suggest to let the netters be the ones to "Control it in a meaningful way" Hogwash!
Raise limit on eyes, Stop netting perch and kill/reduce damn cormorants. You will see a huge increase in perch and baitfish
#NoNettingGamefish


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Walleye were declining until a huge jump immediately following the alewife crash. Would be a complete guess but maybe the alewife crash resulted in more food for walleye fingerlings?

https://www.semanticscholar.org/pap...lder/f4be3cf429ff44ff4f6221bbbdfecb1bbcfa1371


----------



## garyb (Jan 23, 2003)

sureshot006 said:


> Walleye were declining until a huge jump immediately following the alewife crash. Would be a complete guess but maybe the alewife crash resulted in more food for walleye fingerlings?
> 
> https://www.semanticscholar.org/pap...lder/f4be3cf429ff44ff4f6221bbbdfecb1bbcfa1371


the worst thing about this situation is the politics and money...all the fishery in Michigan is supported by the sportsman $..commercial fisherman and politicians are there for the money. don't worry about this trival matter once the oil pipeline runs under the great lakes ''one'' oil spill will take care of it all...comerants can't fly with oil on the wings , people won't fish any more when the fish taste like CAN OF OIL...ALL FOR $$$$$


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> So your saying or suggesting that if they brought limit of eyes to 25 with no possession limit we the recreational anglers would not control or reduce the eyes in a meaniful way? But suggest to let the netters be the ones to "Control it in a meaningful way" Hogwash!
> Raise limit on eyes, Stop netting perch and kill/reduce damn cormorants. You will see a huge increase in perch and baitfish
> #NoNettingGamefish


Correct. The only time recreational fishing can have some type of impact is during the spawning period with harvest of the mature fish that spawn.


----------



## Bay BornNRaised (Oct 23, 2017)

RedM2 said:


> Correct. The only time recreational fishing can have some type of impact is during the spawning period with harvest of the mature fish that spawn.


You missed the point. Will try this.... Raise limit to 25 daily limit, no possession limit, open season year round. We Will keep the numbers in check By recreational anglers. Like how you skipped right over comments of Allowing the netters be better stewards of the eyes we paid for. 
#NoNettingGamefish


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

Bay BornNRaised said:


> You missed the point. Will try this.... Raise limit to 25 daily limit, no possession limit, open season year round. We Will keep the numbers in check By recreational anglers. Like how you skipped right over comments of Allowing the netters be better stewards of the eyes we paid for.
> #NoNettingGamefish


I didn't think it was worth mentioning. I figured my position indirectly suggested that recreational fishing cannot control the walleye population, so let's utilize another means to do so: commercial fishing. I would like to note that I'd only like to see the commercial fishing of walleye happen every other or every 3rd year until we've achieved the goal.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> Correct. The only time recreational fishing can have some type of impact is during the spawning period with harvest of the mature fish that spawn.


Not true. How is taking a female walleye in june different than taking her in March?


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

sureshot006 said:


> Not true. How is taking a female walleye in june different than taking her in March?


I could gather more info., but I believe it's because they're in concentrated areas/numbers. In June not so much as their distribution is more widespread.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

RedM2 said:


> I could gather more info., but I believe it's because they're in concentrated areas/numbers. In June not so much as their distribution is more widespread.


Ease of catching them, sure. That may be true.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Bio 's time and again will say that hook and line fishing in a fishery of that size can and will have no impact. Simple facts remain that you can raise limits to whatever you want and still 90per. Of fisherman will not hit near there limit


----------



## Dreamchaser (Jun 20, 2016)

I’m sure that all you guys will solve all the problems by fighting and arguing on an internet form!!! “Sportsman” can be awesome people sometimes......


----------

